# Anyone know the ice conditions?



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

Does anyone have any updates on ice conditions right now or what they may be for this weekend?


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

It must be a secret, 
are the big perch back ? wasn't it awsome 10 years ago ?
a few perch and great times.

I just noticed the casino with a marina.. That would be fun to sled around the lake perch fishing. when do things start flappin ?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Jaybird; call 1-800-win-u-bet, ask for marina . Their pretty good w/info
and ice conditions. :beer:


----------



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

I did not make it out but my dad went on Sunday. He fished 6 mile bay and did okay. He fished for 5 hours and caught 7 walleyes. He said he was the only one out and did not see any one else fishing.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

please post thickness of ice


----------



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

He said there was 6 inches.


----------

